# Dilation of Stoma Stricture



## lalee03 (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't usually code urological procedures but I have a procedure note and I am stumped.

The patient has an access port created by bringing the appendix to the umbilicus. He dilates this area and empties daily with a catheter. Recently he noticed bleeding and difficulty dilating and presented for dilation of stricture of access port.  The physician dilated the stricture by passage of sound and used a #20 French sound was used.

Any Urology Supercoders out there???


----------



## lalee03 (Jan 21, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Jan 25, 2011)

Unlisted intestine would be a good choice.


----------

